

7.0-Magnitdue Quake Strikes Northeastern Myanmar - rmah
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory?id=13211209

======
NZ_Matt
Mae Sai and Chiang Rai were the closest towns to the event. The report that
buildings swayed in Bangkok is almost certainly false, Bangkok is 800km from
the epicenter.
[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/shakemap/global/shake...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/shakemap/global/shake/c0002aes/download/intensity.jpg)

Searching for mentions on twitter this is the only report that I have found so
far:

RT @Thai_Talk: Someone in Mae Sai said quake so strong that she felt nausea.
One house collapsed. Power intermittent.

------
rmah
Here's a link to the USGS data:
[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/pt...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/pt11083001.php)

~~~
shawndumas
[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/us...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0002aes.php)

